# 40yd Can Pop with DRS



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's too nice out today not to do some shooting!

Here's a little messing around from longer distance. I paced this one off at 42 big-ish steps, so call it 38-40 yards.

I love exploding cans!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shot, M.J .... You make it look too easy!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ou yeah :headbang:

More video clips please


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

way cool on the shot.. great yup Charles MJ does make it look easy..nice shooting

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love it! Man, you good Bud!!!!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wish I had a place in nyc I can shoot from that far. 20yards and you walk into a 99cent store lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

nothing like a nice piece of property, eh? I love rural life. I've lived in a box before and it wasn't good. I'd much rather hear cows, chickens, donkies, sheep, dogs barking and kids playing down at the little one room school house play ground and volley court than jake brakes, sirens and party animals. "Give me land lots o' land and starry skies above...don't fence me in"






Just a bit of good ole fashioned 'merca.

Pretty respectable shootin' there also.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting as always!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> nothing like a nice piece of property, eh? I love rural life. I've lived in a box before and it wasn't good. I'd much rather hear cows, chickens, donkies, sheep, dogs barking and kids playing down at the little one room school house play ground and volley court than jake brakes, sirens and party animals. "Give me land lots o' land and starry skies above...don't fence me in"
> 
> Just a bit of good ole fashioned 'merca.
> 
> Pretty respectable shootin' there also.


Aint That the truth chuck!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)




----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Awesome MJ!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting mj


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bam! Nice shot.


----------

